# Things are suddenly not so good in anxiety land



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Due to my blood pressure spiking up again, I finally called it quits on Effexor. I called my doctor and told her I won't take it anymore, but she convinced me to take a smaller dose, 37.5 mg, for 3 weeks and see if my pressure comes down. If it works, I can at least stay on Effexor, albeit on a smaller dose, but I wouldn't complain.If my BP still hasn't come down, then I have to look at other options like Zoloft or Paxil CR. Or maybe Lexapro (although I'm leary of that since I had a horrid reaction to Celexa).Keep your fingers crossed this dang blood pressure stabilizes. I didn't take my Effexor last night because I was so mad at my BP readings, and today I suffered what was the start of a panic attack - shaking and sweating. Thank God a couple Xanax knocked it out before it could get to full strength.Any good thoughts/wishes/prayers would be appreciated. Effexor has been my God-send, and to stop taking it will be a big step backward for me.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh dear Tummy Troubles...my heart and prayers go out for you. Essence a/k/a Evie could give you some advise about the antidepressant,Lexapro. She has recently started taking it. I take Prozac 20mg., and also have BP situation. I take a very low dose of BP med, it is a diuretic called Hydrochlorothiazide *big name, little pill, bunch of trips to tee-tee*







I know how you feel about finding a God sent solution. I have Fibro/IBS that is controlled by the medication, to the point I have started lifting hand weights again!!!! I do so hope you find a way to stay on your med. You take care now.


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

TummyTroubles,My heart and prayers are with you! Isn't it always when you seem to have one problem under control, another one has to resurface? I'm so sorry. Hopefully, with God's help and the intervention of a good doctor, you can stabilize yourself, your bowels, and your nerves once more! God bless!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Tummy,Compared to Celexa, Lexapro has been a Godsend for me. On a scale of 1 to 10, the side effects are about a "1". It's worth a shot if you're as sensitive to meds as I am.Best Wishes, Evie


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Tummy Troubles,It's a bad situation to have to stop an antidepressant because of a side effect. Is your doc against giving you BP meds, or are you already on them? I know how you're feeling, I started having anxiety attacks as soon as I was told that I can no longer have Serzone because of Hep C. Now I'm so P****d at the thought of my HMO controlling meds that I depend on and need to stay sane ( I take it for depression and anxiety) that I am trying to go off of everything. I'm sick of being manipulated. The fear of going off Serzone was ALOT worse than actually doing it. I don't know if I can do without meds but I sure as hell am going to try. Sorry I went off on a rant here, maybe it's Serzone withdrawal


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Thanks for all of the good wishes. I have been on a BP medication, Diltiazem, which is a calcium-channel blocker. I'm on a higher dose, but so far nothing has really helped.The odd thing is that my BP did stabilize for about 2-3 weeks with very good readings. Then out of nowhere it shot up again.My family history runs rampant with high blood pressure, on both Mom and Dad's side, so there is a chance this could be unrelated to Effexor, but Effexor could really only make it worse since a side effect of the drug is elevated BP. My dad had to begin a BP med at age 26, which is a year younger than when I started having these problems. Perhaps it is family history. I try to watch my salt intake and I'm going to get a treadmill soon so I can start working out at home, so maybe that will help.Evie - how is Lexapro in terms of side effects? Did you have any? My reactions to Celexa were extreme drowsiness, yet insomnia; racing heart, spacing out and feeling like I was not in reality, and dizziness. I'd be interested to hear your comments on it.Also, any feedback on Zoloft or Paxil CR would be great, too. I'm leaning toward Zoloft because it treats depression, anxiety, and pre-menstrual dysphoric disorder, all of which I have had or have.Sorry so long...thanks for letting me ramble and get this out!


----------



## Phyl McDonnell (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm right in the middle of a bad anxiety attack at this moment. I'm so dizzy I can hardly move. I took some valium a short while ago (I take 2.5 about once every 2 or 3 days). This is wearing me out. I've been like this on and off for over 30 years. I'm in therapy, and today I just got so depressed I felt there was no hope.Sorry for venting - tomorrow might be better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi Tummy,I've taken Zoloft before and the side effects were tolerable but uncomfortable, Celexa was slightly better. With Lexapro... the side effects for me are almost NOTHING. It's a Godsend. After being on a medication for a period of time, I think we become inured to the side effects. I haven't yet decided if that is a good or a bad thing??







My goal is to get off medication. And the way the self-hypnotherapy is beginning to permeate and fill my life with "calm".... for the first time, I think this may actually be possible... especially in conjunction with the self-awareness that I have developed via cognitive behavioral therapy. The HMO may not pay for my therapy with Pat, but she will see me at whatever price I can afford. She is compassionate and loving... attributes that are sadly missing from today's healthcare in general. I know when I've got a good thing.... and the HMO can go to **LLAnyways.... good luck and hope you find a medication that can help you.Love, Evie


----------

